# Criticize my Ryzen Build - added  RYZEN BENCHMARKS!!!



## Digital Fragger (May 15, 2017)

Please check the build and see if you can change anything for good or If I'm missing anything. I already have keyboard and mouse and mousepad. 

AMD R5 1600 -16500,
Gigabyte AB350M Gaming 3 -8070,
GSkill RIPJaws V Series (16GB x 1) 3200Mhz -10700,
CoolerMaster MasterWatt Lite 600W -4500,
Corsair SPEC M2 + extra fans -4500
GTX 1060 6GB dual fan(not chosen variant yet)- 21000 
Samsung 850 Evo 250GB SSD -8000.
LG 24GM77 Monitor - 21000

Total: 94270


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 15, 2017)

Except for the crap PSU, the build looks ok.


----------



## gta5 (May 15, 2017)

My suggestions ..

1) replace the monitor and get a Freesync one .. how about this ?

LG 24inch Gaming Monitor (24GM79G)     research more..

2) Get Rx 580

3) PSU .. Seasonic S12G 550

4) some people are reporting that Gigabyte Gaming 3 seems to have high VRM temps with overclock .. Research more on this extensively .. reddit , overclock.net etc...
Until then .. Asus Prime B350 Plus

5 )  250 gb ssd.. storage capacity seems low , add a 1tb hdd as well..  if budget is problem then ..  120 GB SSD + 1tb HDD for same price..


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 15, 2017)

@SaiyanGoku @gta5 Thanks. I'll replace the PSU. The seasonic one is almost double the cost. Is it worth it that much to spend on PSU? I haven't built any desktops before so I'm new to this.

I have an external 1TB HD. 250GB SSD should do fine for me.  I may add another 250GB in future.

RX 580 is again almost 2.5k to 3k costlier. Not sure if it is worth that much over GTX 1060.


LG 24inch Gaming Monitor (24GM79G). This one looks good but I need 144hz monitor as CSGO will be the game I'll be playing most of the time. I wasn't able to find any good 144Hz 1080p freesync monitors in stock anywhere.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 15, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> @SaiyanGoku @gta5 Thanks. I'll replace the PSU. The seasonic one is almost double the cost. Is it worth it that much to spend on PSU? I haven't built any desktops before so I'm new to this.


S12G 550 costs ~6.5k, S12II 520W costs 5.5k which isn't double the price. You can either spend that 1-2k on good PSU or much much more when the crap from cooler master fries your mobo or gpu.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 15, 2017)

@SaiyanGoku Noted. I'll change the PSU. Thanks.


----------



## gta5 (May 15, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> @SaiyanGoku @gta5 Thanks. I'll replace the PSU. The seasonic one is almost double the cost. Is it worth it that much to spend on PSU? I haven't built any desktops before so I'm new to this.



What saiyangoku mentioned .. not worth the risk to save 2-3 k and watch your 50-60k equipment get fried ..



> I have an external 1TB HD. 250GB SSD should do fine for me.  I may add another 250GB in future.



you are overspending here , if you have to cut cost , cut it from here not from PSU,GPU ..
SSD Prices right now are very high .. next year they will drop in price  significantly

get 120gb SSD for now .. and invest those 4k in better PSU , GPU



> RX 580 is again almost 2.5k to 3k costlier. Not sure if it is worth that much over GTX 1060.



It is worth it over GTx 1060, not because of performance but because of FreeSync ..



> LG 24inch Gaming Monitor (24GM79G). This one looks good but I need 144hz monitor as CSGO will be the game I'll be playing most of the time. I wasn't able to find any good 144Hz 1080p freesync monitors in stock anywhere.



Yes , that is a 144 Hz 1080P Freesync monitor

LG 24GM79G-B: 24 Class Full HD Gaming Monitor (24 Diagonal) | LG USA

Hands-On Review Monitor LG 24GM79G ( use translate )

read other reviews and watch more reviews on youtube as well before making a decision..


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 15, 2017)

@gta5 I'm sold on the monitor. That is exactly what I'm looking for. Thank you. I'll be getting a decent PSU too. Do I need to order anything else than what I've mentioned above to assemble the build?

With freesync on the monitor, AMD cards should be the ones I should be looking for. Just confused if I should go with RX 580 or will a RX 570 suffice for me. As of now I'll be playing CSGO, BF and other FPS most of the times. I understand Rx 580 is better card but with price difference of 7000/- I'm not sure if the difference in performance is worth it. I can upgrade maybe three years down the line. What do you think?

Corsair Spec M2 cabinet seems like it has very good ventilation and ample fan outlets. Do you know of any other good modern looking(read minimalistic front, glass side) Micro Atx case other than Corsair Spec M2 in the same price range?


----------



## ico (May 16, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> With freesync on the monitor, AMD cards should be the ones I should be looking for. Just confused if I should go with RX 580 or will a RX 570 suffice for me. As of now I'll be playing CSGO, BF and other FPS most of the times. I understand Rx 580 is better card but with price difference of 7000/- I'm not sure if the difference in performance is worth it. I can upgrade maybe three years down the line. What do you think?


Check prices of RX480 then as it might be cheaper. RX580 is just a rebrand.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 16, 2017)

The difference between 570 and 580 is approx. 10% 
570 is a good option too.

Sapphire Radeon RX 570 Pulse and RX 580 Pulse review: Solid gaming on a tight budget 

I would have gone for 570 and saved 7k if I were you.
Also, to be really honest, you don't really need 16GB ram at this point of time. Well, you haven't mentioned anywhere what your actual requirements are, but I think its primarily gaming. Get only 8GB for now and upgrade later when you actually feel the need (which is not gonna happen in this year atleast). I am saying this by my personal experience.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 16, 2017)

@Vineet Sharma Yeah, I'm planning to go with 8gb ram and  go with RX 570 too but GTX 1060 is tempting at just 3k more and half the wattage. Only issue I wouldn't be able to use the freesync feature of the monitor.


----------



## gta5 (May 16, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> @Vineet Sharma Yeah, I'm planning to go with 8gb ram and  go with RX 570 too but GTX 1060 is tempting at just 3k more and half the wattage. Only issue I wouldn't be able to use the freesync feature of the monitor.



Sapphire Rx 570 pulse is Rs 15k .. Gtx 1060 6gb is 20k .. 5k difference ..where are you getting it for 18k ? unless you are talking about some Gtx 1060 3gb variant which is a bad deal...

Yeah go with Rx 570 , it has the best price/performance ratio in india as well.. and save money and put it into a better card in future upgrade..

you can also Go with modular PSU , if you are going with a Micro atx case and glass side panel , Seasonic M12II 520 ..
For cases ask bssunilreaddy ...

Also if watts is a concern , then you can try undervolting + minor underclocking

Polaris is a very efficient architecture , but only upto a range after that it goes bonkers.. after the optimal range , power draw increases massively with only slight increase in performance .. look into reddit posts regarding Rx 470..

RX470 Undervolting 1206mhz @ 0.95V = <100W • r/Amd

I tested the impact of undervolting on my RX 470. Thought I'd share it here. • r/Amd

there is a good chance of this happening with Rx 570 as well .. but it also depends upon your luck , what kind of chip you get..

go with Asus prime B350 plus mobo and 8gb ram , 120gb ssd and check ram compatibility at higher speeds with Mobo carefully..


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2017)

@gta5 The sapphire cards are out of stock at mdcomputers.in. I'm not sure what the local prices would be. I'll verify again when I start the build.  Thanks.


----------



## gta5 (May 17, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> @gta5 The sapphire cards are out of stock at mdcomputers.in. I'm not sure what the local prices would be. I'll verify again when I start the build.  Thanks.



another online option .. 14,999  .. so don't pay more than that (+ Rs 100-200) if you buy offline

SAPPHIRE PULSE Radeon™ RX 570 4GD5 Graphic Card

good luck with your build


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 17, 2017)

Budget -92.4K


Processor - AMD R7 1600 -20000,
Motherboard - Asus Prime X370 Pro -13000,
RAM - Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB(8GBx2) 3000Mhz -10000,
GPU - Sapphire RX570 4GB OC Pulse -15400,
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
SMPS - Seasonic M12II 520w -7000,
Monitor - LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9000,
SSD - Crucial MX300 275GB -6000,
Cabinet - Corsair SPEC Alpha -5000,
KB/Mouse - Thermaltake Commander -3500.
TOTAL -92,400.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 17, 2017)

I don't know why, it still looks weird to have a 15k GC in a 95k build, especially when purpose is gaming..lol


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -92.4K
> 
> 
> Processor - AMD R7 1600 -20000,
> ...



Why mess up the original config by OP (which was okay except for PSU) ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 17, 2017)

@bssunilreddy Hey thanks but I already have keyboard and mouse and I'm looking for a 144hz monitor. Also I want the build to be compact so I have chosen corsair spec m2 cabinet. Any reason for specifying X370 motherboard instead of an B350?  

@Vineet Sharma Probably because the monitor is itself 20k+    Without monitor this is like 75k build.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 20, 2017)

Guys I will be assembling this over the next few weeks. I've placed an order for Gigabyte Gaming 3 motherboard and will be arriving Monday. I'm be going with full ATX so need mid tower cabinet. Please suggest a good cabinet ~5k with side window and good cooling.  Spec Alpha seems good with 3 fans already built in but I've seen mixed reviews about quality etc. Deepcool Kendomen Ti also looks good with 5 fans builtin but meh on looks and unknown brand. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 20, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Guys I will be assembling this over the next few weeks. I've placed an order for Gigabyte Gaming 3 motherboard and will be arriving Monday. I'm be going with full ATX so need mid tower cabinet. Please suggest a good cabinet ~5k with side window and good cooling.  Spec Alpha seems good with 3 fans already built in but I've seen mixed reviews about quality etc. Deepcool Kendomen Ti also looks good with 5 fans builtin but meh on looks and unknown brand. What do you guys suggest?


Deepcool Dukase V2 @ 5k is best.


----------



## gta5 (May 20, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Guys I will be assembling this over the next few weeks. I've placed an order for Gigabyte Gaming 3 motherboard and will be arriving Monday. I'm be going with full ATX so need mid tower cabinet. Please suggest a good cabinet ~5k with side window and good cooling.  Spec Alpha seems good with 3 fans already built in but I've seen mixed reviews about quality etc. Deepcool Kendomen Ti also looks good with 5 fans builtin but meh on looks and unknown brand. What do you guys suggest?



Gigabyte gaming 3 seems to have VRM temp issues with overclock ..

B350 VRM temps • r/Amd

VRM temps.

Gigabyte Gaming 3 VRM temps. • r/buildapc

see if you can get ..   Asus Prime B350  plus


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Deepcool Dukase V2 @ 5k is best.


Looks great. I'll be getting it.
@gta5   I won't be doing much OC so I think I should be fine. I wanted the good audio on gaming 3.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 20, 2017)

Just bought Ryzen 6 1600 - 16050
Samsung Evo 850 250Gb  - 7584

Monitor in transit. 

Guys mdcomputers just got Asus RX 580 OC 4Gb for 19k.  Vedant has Sapphire RX 570 Pulse for 15.2k and RX 570  nitro or 16.4k(including shipping) 

I'm planning to get the Saphhire Nitro RX 570 for 16.2 but what do you guys suggest with the RX 580 at 19k?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 20, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Just bought Ryzen 6 1600 - 16050
> Samsung Evo 850 250Gb  - 7584
> 
> Monitor in transit.
> ...


Get the 8 GB version.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 21, 2017)

@SaiyanGoku RX 580 8Gb is 6k over RX 570 whereas RX 580 4gb is 3k over RX 570. I don't feel spending 6k (40% price difference)over RX 570 is justifiable as I'm only buying a 1080p monitor and the performance difference is ~10%. Wanted to know opinion if it worth spending 3k(20%) for the 4Gb version over RX 570.

@gta5 Is the gaming 3 mb really bad or is it fine if I run it on mild overcloks ? I wanted the audio and dual bios just to be safe as I don't want power cut to brick the motherboard while updating. What do you think?


----------



## gta5 (May 21, 2017)

really , any of the choices seems fine ...

if you plan on replacing it sooner , then go with Rx 570 @ 15k .. you save 4k now , that 4k will be invested better in the next GPU..
con- you will have to replace it sooner , but you will get more bang for your buck .. more performance/price

if you want your card to last a bit longer than that then get Rx 580 4gb @ 19k.. you pay 26 % more for 10% or so more performance...  but it becomes crucial if you want to hit maximum fps ... and stay at 60 fps for titles like witcher 3 .. but with Freesync in place , it will not matter much if you see few drops and don't touch 60 in a few games...

8gb version to me seems not that worth it , unless you want all those high texture  mods and game above 1080p ... by the time 4gb will become a real problem for most games , you'll want to replace the card anyway.. there may be a few games that may run into 4gb ram limit at highest settings , but by and large 4gb should be fine for most games at 1080p
this option seems fine if you aren't going to replace the card for a  long time and want to stick with it for maximum duration , in that case you can choose 8gb

Personally i would go with Sapphire Pulse Rx 570 @ 15k and replace it sooner to get more performance/price..

Gigabyte gaming 3 should be ok with slight overclocks , if you want better audio and dual bios
but don't expect too much out of it...

you can ask RCuber , he is using one..

50K PC Upgrade for Gaming/Streaming - CPU+ RAM + MOBO


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 22, 2017)

RX 570 @ 16.4k
RX 580 @ 19k

Both are 4GB variants, right?
If you want to keep your budget strict, I think you should go for RX 570. Reason being, the latest AAA titles usually utilize just above 3GB video memory. So, 4GB is sufficient for at least couple of years from now. Looking at the speed market evolves, 4GB would start becoming the problem by late 2018 or 2019. As RX 580 is having the same video memory, the problem would be visible in that card as well.
Taking about Performance, the difference is of 10% so its hardly noticeable.

Why not RX 580 8GB: The card is not good enough to withstand the advancements of upcoming 3-4 years from now. When the era of games using 6-8 GB video memory would come, the processing power of the card would have become outdated, so overall your outcome would be bad.

PS: My views are applicable if you want to run latest games at high/ultra always.

But yes, If you mod a lot using high textures, then 8GB variant may make sense.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 22, 2017)

@Vineet Sharma Thanks. I'll be going with RX 570 only. I'm waiting for RX 570 Nitro to come in stock.  Folks at Vedant are confident they'll have it in stock within couple of days. Else I'll get the RX 570 Pulse.

Ram is becoming costly day by day and there seems to be no stopping till the end of the year. 3200Mhz RAM has increased by 1000 rupees within couple of weeks. I'm planning to get the 3000Mhz Ram. 16GB x 1 sticks are available at decent prices but 8GB x 2 kits are costly now. I've read having two channels is better than single. What do you guys suggest? Get the 3000Mhz 8GB x 2 or get the 3200 Mhz 16GB x 1 or 3200Mhz 8Gb x 2. Cost difference between 3000Mhz and 3200Mhz same kit is 1000.


----------



## gta5 (May 22, 2017)

get 8 gb now.. next year there will be a big drop in price, buy it then.. you don't need 16 gb right now


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 22, 2017)

gta5 said:


> get 8 gb now.. next year there will be a big drop in price, buy it then.. you don't need 16 gb right now


Hey my current laptop has 8GB ram and it hovers around 6.5 GB in Task Manager. I can get  3000Mhz 16GB now at 10.5k and I'm fine with it. Do you think getting 3200Mhz at 11.5k is worth it because I've been hearing Ryzen performs better with faster RAM.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 22, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> Hey my current laptop has 8GB ram and it hovers around 6.5 GB in Task Manager. I can get  3000Mhz 16GB now at 10.5k and I'm fine with it. Do you think getting 3200Mhz at 11.5k is worth it because I've been hearing Ryzen performs better with faster RAM.


6.5GB on idle or multitasking? You could optimize it and free the ram up.

Get single 8 GB stick for now. Add another when needed.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 22, 2017)

Guys thanks for suggestions but I need 16GB Ram as I my Ram fills up 6.5-7 GB with my regular applications only while not gaming. Since I consider this as upgrade I'm looking for 16GB. I've asked my local dealer to price match the G.Skill 3200Mhz Ram on ITdepot in morning and he is sourcing a single 2x 8gb kit for a good price lower than ITDepot. I've called ITdepot to see if they can beat the price but they actually don't have them in stock though they show in the website. My monitor from ITdepot has arrived. The PSU, case and CPU from the dealer also arrived. Only thing pending now the graphic card from Vedant. Hope they hurry up.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 22, 2017)

I don't know the applications currently installed on your laptop, but 8 GB is fine for today's standards. I play latest AAA titles on 8 GB ram and none of them were able to fully utilize it.
However, if you have the money, you can certainly go for 16GB as I've heard by many youtubers that having 16GB gives you a little boost in terms of overall smoothness (for me, system on 8GB is still very smooth though). Rest is totally your call.

Now, things get tricky when it comes to RAM speed (3000 or 3200MHz). Question is: are you going to overclock? By default, I don't think the Ryzen 5 1600 supports anything beyond 2667 MHz RAM speed (it is surprising to know that AMD hasn't mentioned it on their website). If you are not going to overclock, there is no use of 3200MHz sticks because it would run underclocked.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 22, 2017)

@Vineet Sharma Hey yup I'm going to OC it to 3200Mhz. I've seen reports that people were successfully able to get to 3200Mhz on this particular model RAM G.Skill Tridentz F4-3200C16D-16GTZB on Gigabyte Gaming 3. So hopefully I'd be able to.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 23, 2017)

^^ great, wish you a very happy gaming experiences with your future build


----------



## ssb1551 (May 23, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Now, things get tricky when it comes to RAM speed (3000 or 3200MHz). Question is: are you going to overclock? By default, I don't think the Ryzen 5 1600 supports anything beyond 2667 MHz RAM speed (it is surprising to know that AMD hasn't mentioned it on their website). If you are not going to overclock, there is no use of 3200MHz sticks because it would run underclocked.



@Vineet Sharma - I have already bought a 16GB module of Corsair Vengeance LPX 16 GB (1 x 16 GB) 3000 MHz - CL15 [Model Number CMK16GX4M1B3000C15]. Any idea at what speed will it run if not overclocked (with a B350 MotherBoard and Ryzen 5 1600X)? that is I just plug in all the components and boot up


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 23, 2017)

@ssb1551 I was trying to find the answer but couldn't. The AMD site has not mentioned supported speed on their website. However, on Gigabyte's site for supported mobo's, they have mentioned that after 2667MHz, speed may vary depending upon CPU. So I guess 2667MHz is the maximum possible speed on stock (without overclock).
Is your system up and running? If yes, you can check and let us know the speed. It is very easy to find via command box.

type "wmic memorychip get speed" in cmd. you'll get the actual MHz of all RAM sticks installed in the system.

screenshot of my official laptop:


----------



## ssb1551 (May 23, 2017)

^^ No I haven't bought the MotherBoard and CPU. CPU mainly because of cash (waiting for salary on June 1st  hehe). MotherBoard - because I'm still looking for a decent MotherBoard without VRM temperatures issues. I have half a mind to go for X370 platform now because of the widesread VRM issue in almost all the B350 boards.

But I'll run the command as suggested by You once I assemble the System.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 23, 2017)

Guys vedant has MSI Armor RX 580 4GB for 17900 with tax. 2000 more than RX 570 Nitro, 3000 more than RX 570 Pulse.  Seems like good price.. What do ya'll think? RX 570 Nitro they say will take 4-5 days more to arrive. Graphic card is the only pending item. 

@gta5


----------



## ssb1551 (May 23, 2017)

You can get 1060 6GB for 21k. That will be better than a 580 4GB at 18k


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 23, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> You can get 1060 6GB for 21k. That will be better than a 580 4GB at 18k


Hey thanks but I've got a freesync monitor so no nvidia though I'd love to get one.  
Also it's crosing my budget.


----------



## gta5 (May 23, 2017)

The MSI price is nice .. i couldn't find a good review of it , VRM , thermals, noise , ?

If they are fine , then really any of them seems good..  .. i'd still pick Sapphire pulse Rx 570 though.. let others give their opinion as well.. if you want to run it overclocked , then you can go with nitro+ for better cooling


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 24, 2017)

Go with Sapphire Pulse RX 570 4GB @ 15k


----------



## ssb1551 (May 24, 2017)

+1 to 570 4GB.


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 24, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Just placed order for Pulse RX 570. Should arrive before saturday. The only item that was pending. Probably have to get couple of case fans don't know how many dukase comes with. Didn't open the box yet.  Ordered everything without second thought but was confused selcting Gfx card, Cabinet and motherboard. Thanks ya'll for the help.


----------



## gta5 (May 24, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 24, 2017)

Nice! Do share the pictures here on this thread (separate parts and assembled)!


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 27, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/Q85DdbM.jpg

Pre build.  
Waiting for case fans to arrive.

edit: 1000th post too.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2017)

Now get the PC up running and post some benchmarks!


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 30, 2017)

Build done. 

*i.imgur.com/C0bcbJR.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/9dNftXs.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/9NkZT9d.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/zS73o7W.jpg


----------



## Pasapa (May 30, 2017)

Genuine question : Why go for  a 144hz monitor when your setup can handle 60fps @  1080p for most games. Wouldn't going for a cheaper 75hz free sync monitor and beefier gpu make more sense?


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 30, 2017)

I just realized I can't use


Pasapa said:


> Genuine question : Why go for  a 144hz monitor when your setup can handle 60fps @  1080p for most games. Wouldn't going for a cheaper 75hz free sync monitor and beefier gpu make more sense?


CSGO 

Also Monitor I consider it as long term investment. Gfx cards come and go, monitor stays on for at least 2 to 3 cycles.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 31, 2017)

Pasapa said:


> Genuine question : Why go for  a 144hz monitor when your setup can handle 60fps @  1080p for most games. Wouldn't going for a cheaper 75hz free sync monitor and beefier gpu make more sense?



Well, it actually depends on which type of games you play. If you only care about single player, beautiful games like GTA 5 (not multiplayer), Tomb Raider, Far Cry series, Assassins Creed etc. then IPS 60-75Hz panel is more suited.
However, if you are into heavy online competitive games like CSGO, Doom multiplayer, Overwatch etc., then having a 144Hz panel gives you a big advantage on your competitors.

@Digital Fragger the build images are not visible. There is just a big negative sign coming up. Maybe the pics didn't upload correctly? please reupload!


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 31, 2017)

@Vineet Sharma reuploaded!


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 9, 2017)

What happened to RX 570s?  My friend is also looking for one and we are not able to buy anywhere offline or online unless we shell out at least ~18k and that too the retailer is not 100% sure if we'd get. Thanks @gta5 for giving me source to buy the RX 570 at 15k. It went out of stock on vedant too the next day I bought one. Do you have any other online source at similar price?


----------



## gta5 (Jun 9, 2017)

yeah you are lucky you bought it in the nick of time

most amd cards are out of stock or overpriced because miners are buying in large quantities due to recent mining craze and the situation is not likely to improve for some time

Radeon RX 580's Now Cost More Than a GeForce GTX 1070 Due to Cryptocurrency Mining Demand


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 20, 2017)

*Benchmarks!!!*

Geekbench scores (Averaged on two trials at each setting)

benchmark number - CPU speed , Ram Speed - Single core score - multi core score - memory score - Comments

1. CPU Stock, Ram 2133Mhz -    3900 17950 4143    -   Baseline.
2. CPU Stock, Ram 2933Mhz -    4171  18827 4880  -   ~5% gain in single core and multi core performance over baseline with RAM running at higher speed.
3. CPU 3.7Ghz Ram 2933Mhz -   4271  20050 4946 -   ~2.4%  gain in single core performance over benchmark 2, 6.5% gain in multi core performance over benchmark 2.
4. CPU 3.8Ghz Ram 2944Mhz -  4400  20600 4943 -   ~5.5% gain in single core performance over benchmark 2 ,9.5% gain in multi core performance over stock benchmark 2
5. CPU 3.7Ghz Ram 3200Mhz -  4310 20250 5170 -     ~10.5% gain in single core performance over baseline. ~13% gain in multi core performance over baseline. 1% gain over benchmark 3 with slight bump in ram speed.

Ram running at 16-18-18-38 timings.  Rated for 1.35V volts but had to adjust voltage to 1.39 to get stable 3200Mhz. Ram compatibility is still wonky with the motherboard and hopefully bios updates from gigabyte fix the issues.
There is ~6% increase in performance with Ram running at 3200Mhz compared to 2133Mhz. Another 6% increase in performance with CPU frequency OC to 3.8Ghz.

I am running at the system at benchmark 5 settings as I found it as sweet spot for performance, temperatures and voltages required. I was able to push the CPU to 3.9Ghz and probably would be able to 4Ghz if I'm lucky and push the voltages but didn't. No silicon lottery on the CPU but not a bad chip either.

Most interesting part for me is CSGO performance
At benchmark 1 settings CSGO: 210 Average fps
At benchmark 5 settins : 350-400 Average fps.

There were couple of game updates between the tests and a BIOS update which upgraded the firmware etc. So not sure what made the drastic difference in performance.

 Hope the information is useful.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> *Benchmarks!!!*
> 
> Geekbench scores (Averaged on two trials at each setting)
> 
> ...



Thanks dear. Will get the 3000mhz ram. 2400mhz's were available in red and blue and 3000mhz's in black. What difference does the colors make? Since I am getting a Nvidia card, so should I go with Freesync monitor or not since Freesync is Amd's proprietary technology and it may not work well with Nvidia cards?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Gigabyte gaming 3 seems to have VRM temp issues with overclock ..
> 
> B350 VRM temps • r/Amd
> 
> ...



I was going to get Gigabyte Gaming 3 just because of the dual bios. Should I switch it with Asus?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I was going to get Gigabyte Gaming 3 just because of the dual bios. Should I switch it with Asus?


I've been running moderate OC with the Gigabyte board with no problems. You can go with Asus board. You will be missing on ALC 1220 audio and dual bios. If those are not something you are looking for, go with Asus board.


----------



## gta5 (Jun 26, 2017)

Digital Fragger said:


> I've been running moderate OC with the Gigabyte board with no problems. You can go with Asus board. You will be missing on ALC 1220 audio and dual bios. If those are not something you are looking for, go with Asus board.



what are your VRM temps with overclocks ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 26, 2017)

gta5 said:


> what are your VRM temps with overclocks ?


I'm running CPU at 3.7Ghz with Vcore at 1.3V and VSoc at 1.1v. All the temp sensors report less than 70. Max I've seen is around 67C i guess. I will stress test and record temps soon to check.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 28, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> @ssb1551 I was trying to find the answer but couldn't. The AMD site has not mentioned supported speed on their website. However, on Gigabyte's site for supported mobo's, they have mentioned that after 2667MHz, speed may vary depending upon CPU. So I guess 2667MHz is the maximum possible speed on stock (without overclock).
> Is your system up and running? If yes, you can check and let us know the speed. It is very easy to find via command box.
> 
> type "wmic memorychip get speed" in cmd. you'll get the actual MHz of all RAM sticks installed in the system.
> ...



Buddy I have finally assembled my Ryzen 5 1600X! I ran the command suggested by You. RAM frequency is 2133 MHz. Even BIOS shows the same. Then I updated the BIOS to the latest for the ASUS board - that is version 0805 for AGESA to 1.0.0.6a. Still the RAM runs at 2133 MHz. Should I have updated the previous versions of BIOS for memory compatibility ? There are 10 BIOS updates on the Motherboard page but I only did the latest.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Buddy I have finally assembled my Ryzen 5 1600X! I ran the command suggested by You. RAM frequency is 2133 MHz. Even BIOS shows the same. Then I updated the BIOS to the latest for the ASUS board - that is version 0805 for AGESA to 1.0.0.6a. Still the RAM runs at 2133 MHz. Should I have updated the previous versions of BIOS for memory compatibility ? There are 10 BIOS updates on the Motherboard page but I only did the latest.


Enable XMP and manually input the ram frequency, timings.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 28, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Enable XMP and manually input the ram frequency, timings.


I think you meant disable XMP and manually input the settings? 

@ssb1551, Even my RAM runs at 2133Mhz be default. I have to manually change the frequency and timings. After updating to AGESA 1.0.0.6 supported bios on gigabyte board, I was able to push to stable 2933Mhz manually. Enabling XMP puts my RAM at 3200Mhz rated speed and system doesn't POST. Increasing RAM voltage and then increasing the RAM frequency to 3200Mhz along with setting rated timings or enabling XMP after increasing RAM voltage works for me.


----------

